# image j2me



## javaX (18. Apr 2009)

Hallo
Ich schaffe es einfach nicht erfolgreich ein Image zu laden.
Code:


```
public Image loadImage(String location) {
        try {
            return javax.microedition.lcdui.Image.createImage(location);
        } catch (java.io.IOException e) {
            throw new RuntimeException("Unable to load Image: " + e);
        }
    }

public void paint(Graphics g)
    {
        Image image = loadImage("/rot.png");
    }
```

Es wird immer eine Exception in der loadImage Mehtode geworfen. Das Bild befinden sich im Projektverzeichnis meines Netbeans Projekts.

Wo könnte den mein Fehler liegen?
Gibt es vll. irgendwo ein Tutorial mit einem angehängten Netbeans Projekt?
mfg


----------



## MiDniGG (20. Apr 2009)

http://www.java-forum.org/java-2-microedition/69401-bild-anzeigen.html

Sollte helfen


----------



## javaX (23. Apr 2009)

danke für deine antwort. habe deine variante auch schon proviert, die aber auch nicht funktioneirt hatte.
habs aber mittlerweile geschafft ein bild zu laden (mit dem obigen code). fehler lag an einem fehlerhaften "built" von netbeans.

mfg


----------

